# Angelfish breeding advice



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Did the make follow behind the female and fertilise the eggs?


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

3-part answer:
About every two weeks
Definitely! It's an awesome thing to watch!
Mine lay eggs on all of the above and even the tank glass

You could try leaving a light on near the tank at night to give the parents a fighting chance but if you can get them in a tank by themselves that would be best. The tank mates always get them eventually. Also, extra water changes will encourage them to breed.


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

I've heard that the parents should be removed once the eggs hatch, too?


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

d3snoopy said:


> I've heard that the parents should be removed once the eggs hatch, too?


Depends on the parents. Some will eat the fry, some will raise them. Kinda like people, angels have their own personalities. Sometimes it takes 2-3 spawns for a pair to become good parents. I usually remove the eggs after they are wigglers for 2-3 days, but in my case its to prevent other tank inhabitants from eating them.

Take a look at these threads. These kinds of posts/questions come up like once or twice a week. Some of these threads may help answer your questions:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/134747-help-angelfish-fry.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/134612-finally-got-breeding-pair-angels.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/120021-spawn.html


J


----------



## cdem503 (Apr 28, 2016)

do angels have to be in separate tank to spawn


----------

